# First Theraband Order



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey All,

I know this may seem like a silly question to many, but that is why I'm posting it in the newbie section! Up till now I have been shooting with just a walmart bought slingshot with the standard tube bands they come with. I have been patiently making my own HDPE slingshot so I can start shooting with bands. So the exciting part is that my slingshot is almost done! Just some little touch-ups and some final sanding and I'll have a REAL slingshot!! 

So too my question. I knew this day would come when I need to order the Theraband. Man...it ain't as easy as I thought! All the different colors and "variety" packs. Then I see different thicknesses!?!?! From what I have seen and read, it appears Theraband Gold is the go to band material. Since I'm new at this I figured that would probably be my best bet. In addition, I happen to have a $10.00 gift card to Amazon that I have not used in months! This would be a perfect use for it for me. Here is the link to what I'm about to order. Is this the right stuff? I guess I'm just so excited and want to make sure I don't order the wrong band material.

http://www.amazon.com/Precut-Thera-Band-Gold-25-mils/dp/B0023X8D1U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1410786393&sr=8-1&keywords=theraband+gold

Thanks Guys/Gals!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's the stuff! Congrats  you'll want a good rotary razor and a ruler/jig or something straight to cut your bands nice and even


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Btoon! Like I said...I'm just excited!!

I have been involved with many hobbies over my years. Each one usually starts with an interest until I seem to build my own "stuff" for that hobby. This slingshot "build" has been one of the funnest (if that's even a word) things I have done in many years! To think I took simple trash and made it into a super cool, functional little weapon! I already found an old pair of leather shoes for my first pouches, getting the theraband via gift card, my slingshot made from "trash" and I have basically spent nothing on my first homemade slingshot!!! (ok I did have to buy parchment paper to make my mold...but for the amount I used...it's maybe $0.05 worth).

So anyway thanks again Btoon! I have a friend that has a roller razor cutter that I can borrow for my first few sets of bands (just to prove I can start shooting at basically zero cost to me). But I also wanted to thank everyone on this site!! Your great videos, picture, tutorials, help...you have made this such a wonderful learning experience for me!!


----------



## mountain joe (Aug 14, 2014)

That is one thing that always amazes me as well. I have also had a lot of interests and hobbies throughout my life and I am the type that likes to get set up with the right equipment and supplies for each of those hobbies. Well this hobby of slingshots is unique in that to get set up with the "right stuff" costs almost nothing. Me and my buddy have bagged three grouse to eat on recent caribou hunting trips and we were using rocks for ammo. I think this hobby has the greatest enjoyment per dollar spent than any hobby I have ever been engaged in.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the comment mountain joe!

I agree! And not only is it very inexpensive&#8230;but also very addicting! I started shooting a couple of months ago. Then my boy (13) also started shooting. Well his buddy saw the fun and bought himself a slingshot too! Now I have at least two more to make, cause now they want one like mine! J

Then this weekend I went fishing with a couple of buddies. I have been fishing with them many times, however this is the first time I brought my slingshot. The fishing was actually pretty good, but between bites I pulled out my slingshot. At first when they saw it, it was the normal "I had one of those wrist rockets when I was a kid" and that was about it. Then I started shooting around (at empty beer cans we were drinking) and before you knew it, these guys were fighting over who got to use it next! It went from a fishing to trip a slingshot shooting expedition!!! I have a feeling they also will be getting slingshots for themselves in the near future!! J


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Be warned for all those in attendance- slingshots are addictive.

Looking forward to seeing all the slingshots you make for everyone


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like you're having fun.

Be sure and show what you made. :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

welcome on board

jip there is no way back LOL

cheers


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Forgot to add this to this thread...but the Thera-Band I ordered...if you look at the link I provided in my first post. It is halarious because if you think about the product itself, I guess it is suppose to be used for physical therapy. But read the reviews!!! Almost everyone of them talks about how it's a great product for making slingshot bands!! I guess when initally I wasn't sure if that was the right stuff for a slingshot...I should have just read the reviews!!! :rofl:


----------

